# new budgie help?



## hannahloves (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi! I went to go buy a budgie with my mom at a local petsmart yesterday. We were recommended to get more than one because they are very social, so we ended up buying two. I noticed immediately when we put them into their new cage that they seemed a bit scared. One of them went straight to a perch and has stayed still there ever since, with the exception of head movements and opening up its beak. The other freakishly flew around the cage, possibly trying to get out, and eventually hung onto the side of the cage. We noticed that it had rapid breathing patterns and it just seemed to be overall very terrified. It has moved around more than the other but having the same idea and flying to one side of the cage and holding on there or now it is perched on the side of its water dish. Its terror seems to become even worse if my mom and I come close to the cage, even just walking by it. Is this normal for new budgies? Has anyone else had this problem? 
I will note that i haven't seen them eat or drink at all. I'm quite worried. 
Thanks for any help!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome to talk budgies. Your new bird's are scared, this is all new to them, and it is going to take some time for them to settle in. You should cover the cage completely, except for the front, this will help make them feel more secure. We have a ton of very good info and advice for starting out with your new birds and not making mistakes that will cause them to be even more fearful. Check out the sticky's at the top of each sub forum, especially in the training and bonding section's, and ask lot's of question's. We would love to see pic's. You have found the perfect place to benefit both you and your new friends moving forward, glad your here...

http://talkbudgies.com/training-bonding/152809-how-tame-budgie-who-afraid-people.html


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

Budgies are often submissive for a few days because they're terrified.

He may sit quietly and not move, chirp or sing. 
If he sits near the bottom of the cage, you can scatter some seed on the cage floor so he can find food until it learns where his food dish is. You can also place a very shallow dish with a little water on the cage floor for him.

Do not handle or touch him for about 2 weeks.

To build your budgie's trust, sit by his cage and read, talk or sing quietly to him for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After the 2nd or 3rd day, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to him so he'll learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt him.

After a week, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don't make sudden moves, don't try to touch him. 
Let his get used to the idea that the hand is now in his safe place and not harming him.
After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your budgie and begin your taming and bonding sessions.

To familiarize yourself with the forums, please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
You'll find most of your basic questions are answered after you've read through all of them.

I'm looking forward to hearing all about your budgies and hopefully seeing some pictures hoto: soon!!

TalkBudgies.com Rules and Guidelines
How-To Guides - Talk Budgies Forums
Frequently Asked Questions: Talk Budgies Forums - FAQ
List of Stickies - Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html 
http://talkbudgies.com/emergency-room/225585-my-birdy-first-aid-kit.html
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/102714-quarantine-really-important.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-info-[articles]/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
Essentials to a Great Cage-Talk Budgies Forums

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

Helpful Links - Talk Budgies Forums
Budgie Articles Forum - Talk Budgies Forums

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there!  Welcome to Talk Budgies :wave: 

I agree completely with the advice you've been offered. With time, your new budgies will be less scared as they adapt and settle in to their new environment. Music played in the background will help them to feel more safe as silence means danger to budgies. 

I'm sure they're just darling and we're looking forward to meeting them when you get a chance! 

It's great to have you with us and if you ever have any questions, please be sure to ask as we're here to help anytime 

Hope to see you around!
:welcome:


----------

